# Ryan Knights New LACS a Blue FR!!



## Peffel84 (May 22, 2013)

Did any of you see it yet?

i did and its brutal!
only thing is that i cant get the pic on here!

Can somebody upload it here?

EDIT: Its on his Facebook!


----------



## heregoesnothing (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Dommak89 (May 22, 2013)

A Telecaster from Ibanez? That's new! At least for me it is.


----------



## drmosh (May 22, 2013)

wow, ibanez doing something even remotely new for their custom shop people?


----------



## rcsierra13 (May 22, 2013)

Ticks so many of my boxes!

Blue &#10003;
FR Body &#10003;
Maple fretboard &#10003;
Matching headstock &#10003;
Offset dots &#10003;
Direct mount pickups &#10003;

Only thing I would change is make it a hard tail.


----------



## BucketheadRules (May 22, 2013)

Dommak89 said:


> A Telecaster from Ibanez? That's new! At least for me it is.



They've been doing them for a couple of years now. I really like them.

Electric Guitars - FR Series | Ibanez guitars


----------



## sojourner (May 22, 2013)

Reminds me of Jason Becker's Carvin lol


----------



## Jrec (May 22, 2013)

awesom axe


----------



## simonXsludge (May 22, 2013)

Beautiful.


----------



## nojyeloot (May 22, 2013)

That is a gorgeous Ibby.


----------



## Valennic (May 22, 2013)

I....I...uhh...


----------



## Webmaestro (May 22, 2013)

Gorgeous. FR body... Lo Pro Edge... maple fretboard... tasty.

All this one needs is a 7th string and I'd order two. A fixed bridge version would be rad too.

Can I get that Facebook link please?


----------



## gunshow86de (May 22, 2013)

Mandatory SSO nitpicking ahead: add some zebra pups and that would be perfect.


----------



## jeleopard (May 22, 2013)

Please release as a signature please release as a signature please release as a signature please release as a signature please release as a signature please release as a signature please release as a signature...


----------



## right_to_rage (May 22, 2013)




----------



## guitarister7321 (May 22, 2013)

New favorite Ibanez ever. For ....ing real... That thing is perfect...

EDIT: I can't say .... anymore?


----------



## JPMike (May 22, 2013)

Holy shit.... Make it a 7 string version or 8!


----------



## TheAmercanLow (May 22, 2013)

If this became a production model I'd buy it in a heartbeat


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 22, 2013)

Fu_c_k, I forgot to add "Tele-shaped" to my "How To Be..." thread over in Luthiery.


----------



## Allealex (May 22, 2013)

Oh sweet God that's totally gorgeous


----------



## Rojne (May 22, 2013)

Looks like someone got inspiration from Magnus Olsson, his LACS FR's are gorgeous!


----------



## Randy (May 22, 2013)

Looks basically like an FR Premium.


----------



## Chuck (May 22, 2013)

Looks sweet. 

Ryan Knight? Is that the TBDM guitarist? Or am I totally off?


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (May 22, 2013)

Why does it remind me of EB Music Man?


----------



## Milpitas Monster (May 22, 2013)

Single coil in the neck for me


----------



## shadowlife (May 22, 2013)

Dommak89 said:


> A Telecaster from Ibanez? That's new! At least for me it is.



Dave Navarro had one in 1991 on the Jane's Addiction Lollapalooza tour- i looked for a picture, but couldn't find one, he's playing it in this video:



As for the OP, Ryan's is sweet!


----------



## Jonathan20022 (May 22, 2013)

He has the tastiest LACS guitars in existence, I would buy this one in a heartbeat.











This one also






This looked like an LACS at first but it's just his Lazer Blue RG with the lights hitting it, looks like space though.






On top of that being one of the best guitarists out there, love his solos. He's instantly recognizable IMO.


----------



## Dooky (May 22, 2013)

I don't really like any of the production model FR's. Don't really like the finish options or scratch plates. But that thing is freakin' awesome!!! Ibanez really should but something like this with similar specs into production.


----------



## Zerox8610 (May 22, 2013)

Seriously dislike that shape.... Sorry guys.


----------



## Jzbass25 (May 22, 2013)

They should definitely start making fr's without the silly pickup rings/pickguards and start making some maple topped, edge trem'd goodness. But personally I like his green LACS better


----------



## MikeH (May 22, 2013)

Probably one of the best LACS guitars I've ever seen. That is so god damn gorgeous.


----------



## Chuck (May 22, 2013)

Okay so yeah it is Ryan from TBDM, sweet. Yeah tremendous player, agreed with Kenji, some of the best metal solos ever. Also, dude has seriously some of the best taste in guitars ever


----------



## Jlang (May 23, 2013)

That flamed green with the rainbow pickups is absolutely unreal .


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 23, 2013)

jeleopard said:


> Please release as a signature please release as a signature please release as a signature please release as a signature please release as a signature please release as a signature please release as a signature...



You know, I'm usually not one to say someone should get a sig, but Ryan Knight is too good of a dude, and player, to not.


----------



## Peffel84 (May 23, 2013)

Jlang said:


> That flamed green with the rainbow pickups is absolutely unreal .


 
it looks like the rainbow colored pickups are inspired by the first jason becker sig guitar. 

and i cant help to think this FR is also a Jason Becker inspired ,hense the nice blue color and maple fretboard.

(all speculation though)


----------



## Randy (May 23, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> You know, I'm usually not one to say someone should get a sig, but Ryan Knight is too good of a dude, and player, to not.



This past weekend, I was walking through an upscale neighborhood in Saratoga Springs with my girlfriend and a random waiter sees my t-shirt (TBDM, obviously) and calls down from the balcony "WOO! BLACK DAHLIA! YEAH!" or something to that effect. 

They certainly have the fanbase.


----------



## themike (May 23, 2013)

Wait until you guys hear all the leads on the new record - your already stellar perception of Ryan Knight will be shattered


----------



## jeleopard (May 23, 2013)

https://twitter.com/Ibanez_USA/status/337592009332252672

Guys.

Guys.

Guys.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 23, 2013)

jeleopard said:


> https://twitter.com/Ibanez_USA/status/337592009332252672
> 
> Guys.
> 
> ...


 
OMG OMG FOR REALZ OMG!!!!!111

Dude, that's the nice way of saying "We'll mention it off hand to someone who doesn't make those decisions, instead of outright explaining why it's silly to ask/tell us here.". Come on man.


----------



## jeleopard (May 23, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> OMG OMG FOR REALZ OMG!!!!!111
> 
> Dude, that's the nice way of saying "We'll mention it off hand to someone who doesn't make those decisions, instead of outright explaining why it's silly to ask/tell us here.". Come on man.



Better than nothing.

Why you always gotta be a killjoy man? Can't we ever be excited for anything?


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (May 23, 2013)

I love his green one to death! This is very nice but need colorful pickups


----------



## Jonathan20022 (May 23, 2013)

jeleopard said:


> Better than nothing.
> 
> Why you always gotta be a killjoy man? Can't we ever be excited for anything?



It probably won't happen, it's great that they interact with the public but you should take it with a grain of salt. A Jake Bowen Signature sounds much more likely due to their fanbase jump since last year, and I recall a member here getting a similar response from Ibanez's social media pages. Needless to say, it didn't happen haha.

Don't get worked up, you're hoping for something that probably won't happen. Even though BDM has a huge fanbase, Ryan Knight isn't that well known in his own right and playing so it's not feasible.

I would buy both LACS guitars I posted in a heartbeat though


----------



## Larrikin666 (May 23, 2013)

I'd love to see Ryan get a signature guitar, but I have a hard time seeing Ibanez ever do that. As a huge BDM fan, I'm biased and think he should have one. However, if Ibanez didn't do it for Chris Broderick, then I can't see a series or model being made around a melodic death metal band that's not as huge as Megadeth. 

How many Ibanez sig artists are there? 13? ESP has 25? ESP also seems WAY more willing to hand out sigs to bands that aren't super mainstream. Ibanez.....not so much. I'm not saying one is right or wrong. That's just reality.


----------



## Thep (May 23, 2013)

I'd imagine bdm is on par exposure wise as Shadows Fall or Asking Alexandra. The chris broderick situation is just hearsay, I think Ibanez would be reluctant to give out a sig to someone that just joined the group, in case he gets kicked out the next day, which is not unreasonable knowing Mustaine.


----------



## gunshow86de (May 23, 2013)

jeleopard said:


> Better than nothing.
> 
> Why you always gotta be a killjoy man? Can't we ever be excited for anything?


----------



## Larrikin666 (May 23, 2013)

Thep said:


> I'd imagine bdm is on par exposure wise as Shadows Fall or Asking Alexandra. The chris broderick situation is just hearsay, I think Ibanez would be reluctant to give out a sig to someone that just joined the group, in case he gets kicked out the next day, which is not unreasonable knowing Mustaine.




If you go off of Facebook likes and album sales, Asking Alexandria is WAY more popular than BDM. Yes, I find this unfortunate, but it's true. Dahlia has 983K versus AA with 3.4 million. Is Ibanez even still doing the MBM series?


----------



## Jonathan20022 (May 23, 2013)

^ Yeah Asking Alexandria is sadly more popular than TBDM, and yeah the MBM is still on sale. Always felt the MBM was overpriced for what it was, the RG's Ryan has aren't insanely new and innovative ideas but they look incredible I would be willing to pay somewhere around 1800$ for the Green RG.


----------



## Nag (May 24, 2013)

if this is a neck-through (which it doesn't look like) or an AANJ, they could make it into a production signature and I'd grab one. Looks cool as balls


----------



## Govan Emmanuel (May 24, 2013)

Randy said:


> Looks basically like an FR Premium.



Exactly what i'm thinking lol


----------



## gunch (May 24, 2013)

If those dorks from Asking Alexandria can get sigs from Ibanez certainly Ryan Knight can


----------



## soliloquy (May 24, 2013)

ibanez has had the FR series out for a few years


----------



## murda_jr427 (May 26, 2013)

Misery Theory said:


> Looks sweet.
> 
> Ryan Knight? Is that the TBDM guitarist? Or am I totally off?



Yeah, that's him. Such a talented dude, I've noticed he's been getting a bit sloppy live recently though. That's probably because they've been touring so much though.

Beautiful guitar on the other hand though


----------



## noUser01 (May 26, 2013)

Looks awesome, I hope that brings these guitars more into the spotlight, they are a killer design and I know lots of people on SSO want one.  Hopefully this will mean a few more options on their factory FR's.


----------



## Rojne (May 27, 2013)

Not to shit on Ryan's guitar or this thread, but I'd take this over his FR!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 27, 2013)

ConnorGilks said:


> I know lots of people on SSO want one.



A lot of folks are just talk. Searching through, there are only like three FR NGDs on this entire board over the last five years that the series has been around. 

They were/are:
- Available at all different price points (Standard, Prestige, and J.Custom models).
- Available in colors other than black (Sunburst, Red, and Sunburst Flame). 
- Are fixed bridge. 
- Have decent stock pickups, by all accounts. 
- Have bodies made of material other than basswood. 
- Have a pseudo-Tele shape folks on here dig the heck out of. 

But still they don't seem to be popular around here, unless of course someone brings them up, then they're popular for five minutes until everyone silently admits to themselves they they just want an RG.


----------



## craigny (May 27, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## gunshow86de (Jul 2, 2013)

ing to see it in action.


----------



## jephjacques (Jul 2, 2013)

The combination of that video and your avatar is the funniest thing I've seen all day


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 2, 2013)

jephjacques said:


> The combination of that video and your avatar is the funniest thing I've seen all day



That was just perfectly in sync for me


----------



## Ironbird (Jul 2, 2013)

Am I the only one who thinks the FR shape is a little... 'off'?


----------



## Seikilos (Jul 3, 2013)

Ironbird said:


> Am I the only one who thinks the FR shape is a little... 'off'?



...have you seen those vigier guitars? maybe that odd body curvature makes for amazing balance when strapped up. I mean, if Ryan Knight AND jakub zytecki are using FR ibbys, then they are quality.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Jul 3, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> A lot of folks are just talk. Searching through, there are only like three FR NGDs on this entire board over the last five years that the series has been around.





MaxOfMetal said:


> They were/are:
> - Available at all different price points (Standard, Prestige, and J.Custom models).
> - Available in colors other than black (Sunburst, Red, and Sunburst Flame).
> - Are fixed bridge.
> ...





You're right on each point, but the FR has only ever been 60% of what it could have been whilst teh RG is about 70% of what it used to be. Thats why folks end up getting the old faithful...

As I see it, the FR has been available in colours other than black, but not the "right" colours other than black. Bright trans blue or green like these LACS guitars might be the right colours (especially with the maple fretboards).

Theyre fixed bridge, but aesthetically, its the wrong fixed bridge, and really, people would rather have an original edge anyway 

The pickups are decent but still end up needing replacement from guys on SSO because most of us cant resist chopping and changing for either what bulb is playing or whatever the latest DiMarzio is.

They have non-basswood bodies, but not the right visuals across the price range (that stooped scratchplate and non-matching headstock (unless you go JC)

Ibanez has done a lot of good with the FR, but in my opinion theyve not hit the gold on any single point with that guitar and that, couple with the fact that guitarists like what theyre familiar with, is probably why well continue to see the RG get more attention.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jul 5, 2013)

_MonSTeR_ said:


> .....the FR has only ever been 60% of what it could have been whilst the RG is about 70% of what it used to be. Thats why folks end up getting the old faithful... As I see it, the FR has been available in colours other than black, but not the "right" colours other than black. Bright trans blue or green like these LACS guitars might be the right colours (especially with the maple fretboards)



I kinda agree with this, pondering on it I do think its a missed opportunity to do something really cool with a shape that's not traditionally recognised as an Ibanez.... I have always LOVED the Electric Joy Kotzen Tele he played on that album (its on the cover, I think a Tele shape with the Ibanez neck/headstock looks freakin' awesome and wish they woudl have put that Kotzen guitar out.

To my mind this from the post above is perfect, have a trem version and fixed version, in some decent colours, be looking at a cracking guitar


----------

